

Tell HN: Open Webkit Inspector, hit CTRL + O - SchizoDuckie

For instant searching through the filenames!
======
27182818284
I haven't been this impressed by a keyboard shortcut in a long time. Thanks

------
ishener
Genius! thank you...

